# MTB-Stade [Schwarzer Berg/Street/whatever]



## JackBike (14. Juli 2009)

Moin,
nachdem Ich hier in Stade das erste mal nen Biker getroffen hab, wollte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen einen neuen Thread für Stade zu eröffnen.

Gibts noch mehr Biker in Stade?

Wir waren heute am Schwarzen Berg.
Ist sicher mit keinem Bike-Park zu vergleichen, aber evtl ausbaufähig, wenn man mal selbst anpackt. 

Was mir noch so einfällt, ist die Plattform zu nutzen, um Ausflüge nach Zeven, Harburger Berge oder sonstwohin zu besprechen.

Gibt es rund um Stade interessante Strecken?
Fährt schon jemand Touren?

Postet Eure Bikes!

mfg, der Jack


----------



## xoitex (15. Juli 2009)

Abend,
einen Biker gibt es schonmal mehr in stade 

Also Touren fahre ich nicht gerade... 

vllt etwas downhill oder Jumpen 

hier mein bike  Bild ist von gestern.







heute ist der Postbote gekommen und hat mir was schönes vorbei gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackBike (15. Juli 2009)

Hast du aber einen netten Postboten.

Tadaaa...
hier mal mein Baukasten...





Hab auch noch was angehängt.

Bei "Baum im Weg" könnte man einen netten Sprung einbauen.
Ab die Schaufel und los.
Überhaupt könnte man was am schwarzen Berg machen denke ich.
Wir müssten es halt nur machen.

Downhill oder Jumpen find ich auch gut.
Aber wo, wenn nicht am schwarzen Berg?

Der Kollege, mit dem ich gestern eine Runde gefahren bin meinte, dass er noch zwei Biker kennt. Wenn Du nicht einer von denen bist, dann sind wir inzwischen fünf.

In ca zwei Wochen am WE will ich mal nach Zeven Aspe den MTB-Parcour testen. Und bei nächster Gelegenheit auch mal die Harburger Berge unsicher machen.
Solange wir nichts eigenes haben und nicht immer nur Street fahren wollen, sollten wir uns mal organisieren.

mfg, der Jack


----------



## Deleted 66508 (17. Juli 2009)

So Jack, da bin ich auch mal endlich...
Wie ich sehe, warst du nochmal am Schwarzen Berg und hast eifrig Fotos geschossen 

Meine Leute hab ich wegen Zeven noch nicht gefragt, werds aber noch machen.
Bei mir würds mit dem WE in KW30 soweit noch passen.

mfg


----------



## Chain-Rider (17. Juli 2009)

Ich komme aus Bremervörde und wir waren gestern in Zeven. Die Strecke ist echt Super. Leider waren durch den aufgeweichten Boden ein paar Matschpfützen auf der Strecke die dazu meisten vor steilen Hügeln waren und somit total abgebremst haben.
Aber ansonsten echt Top.
 Direkt daran befindet sich eine BMX Race Bahn die man mit einem etwas kleinerem Rad (18") gut Fahren kann.


----------



## JackBike (18. Juli 2009)

KW 30 schaut bei mir auch noch gut aus.
Ich freu mich schon.
Nur muss ich endlich nen Helm ordern.
Bei der größe bin ich noch unsicher.
Hab ca 57-58cm gemessen.
Den Viper MX gibts in M bis 57 und in L ab 58.
Welcher ist der richtige? wenns fest sein soll eher 57cm also M.
Was aber wenn der doch zu klein ist :/
Halt blöd ohne zu testen.

Inzwischen hab ich mal im Metronom nachgefragt.
Bikes kosten 3,50- EUR pro fahrt.
Sofern wir mal in die Harburger Berge wollen.
Ich werde definitiv mal fahren.

mfg, Jack


----------



## Janny (18. Juli 2009)

In der S-Bahn ist die Fahrradmitnahme kostenlos. Und in der Sommerferienzeit sind auch die Sperrzeiten aufgehoben, so dass man durchgängig mitfahren kann. Und man kann direkt an den interessanten Stationen aussteigen (Fischbek, Neugraben und Hausbruch) statt mit dem Metronom bis Harburg durchzurauschen.


----------



## JackBike (20. Juli 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> In der S-Bahn ist die Fahrradmitnahme kostenlos. Und in der Sommerferienzeit sind auch die Sperrzeiten aufgehoben, so dass man durchgängig mitfahren kann. Und man kann direkt an den interessanten Stationen aussteigen (Fischbek, Neugraben und Hausbruch) statt mit dem Metronom bis Harburg durchzurauschen.



Das mit der S-Bahn ist klasse.
Danke für den Tipp.
Dann kann ich am WE sogar noch jemanden mitnehmen. 

Schade, dass heute so mieses Wetter ist.


----------



## Schwermer (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich wohne auch in Stade...!

Ich fahre Dirt, Tour und wenn es sein muss auch sowas wie Downhill! 

Hier meine Bikes...:


----------



## Schwermer (23. Juli 2009)

98er GT LTS

Rock Shox Boxxer, Gustav M, XTR & XT Teile...


----------



## Schwermer (23. Juli 2009)

93er GT Zaskar LE

Judy Race, XTR XT & LX verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwermer (23. Juli 2009)

Dirtbike...

Rock Shox Judy XL, XT & LX Teile, Gustav M...


----------



## JackBike (23. Juli 2009)

Nette Sammlung!
Wo fährst du denn so?

Ich werde Samstag, also Übermorgen mal nach Zeven fahren.
Will unbedingt mal die MTB-Strecke testen.

Warum hast du drei Räder?
Angesammelt?


----------



## Schwermer (23. Juli 2009)

Joa....

Hat sich son bissl gesammelt... und sind halt 3 Bikes für verschiedene Einsatzbereiche...

Mit dem Fully kannste keine lange Tour fahren... und mit dem Dirtbike auch nicht. Mit dem Zaskar kannste wieder nicht in richtiges Gelände... usw...

Also für jedes Gebiet das richtige Bike...

Aber hat schon ne Zeit gedauert bis ich die alle so zusammen hatte wie sie da nun stehen...!


----------



## Schwermer (23. Juli 2009)

Achsooo...

Wo ich so fahre.. naja... überall in Stade... wo man halt fahren kann. 

Am Schwarzen Berg war ich auch schon n paar mal... und durch die Kuhle bin ich vor Jahren mal durchgehämmert... damals lag da unten aber noch nicht so viel ******** rum... nu müsste man die ja erstmal freiräumen...

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Bike... nu weisste ja mit was ich so unterwegs bin...


----------



## Janny (24. Juli 2009)

Aha, ein GT LTS ist das. Konnte das überhaupt nicht einordnen, als mir das neulich in der Nähe des Schwimmbads entgegen kam. Retroschick, das sieht hübsch aus.


----------



## Schwermer (24. Juli 2009)

Retroschick? 

Da kommen manche aktuelle Bikes nicht mit...! 

Hättest mal was gesagt.... in der Nähe vom Schwimmbad... hätten wir gleich einen Turn drehen können...!

Was fährst du denn für ein Bike?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackBike (24. Juli 2009)

Wer von Euch hat denn Lust morgen oder am Sonntag mit nach Zeven Aspe auf die MTB-Strecke zu kommen?

Gegen einen Obulus mache ich noch Platz in meinem Auto.


----------



## Schwermer (24. Juli 2009)

Wann willste denn so in etwa los?

Bin morgen aufm Geburtstach... und denn bleib ich über Nacht bei meiner Freundin... 

Also wenn es zu früh losgeht, schaffe ich es nicht.

Nachmittach könnte schon eher was werden...!


----------



## JackBike (25. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte zum allgemeinen Treffen gegen 14ooh da sein.
Wird heute sicher ne Dreckschlacht.

Ansonsten würde ich morgen bei gutem Wetter die Harburger Berge vorschlagen.
Da S-Bahn die Fahradmitnahme kostenlos ist....
...und ich müsste mit meiner ProfiCard jemanden kostenlos mitnehmen können^^

Also heute werde ich ca. 12:30h nach Zeven aufbrechen.

Morgen Harburger Berge ist ne Option.
Wenn sich mindestens einer findet,bin ich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 66508 (25. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Wetter mit 98% Regenwahrscheinlochkeit willst du fahren? 

Ich hoffe für dich, dass es im Laufe des Tages noch besser wird


----------



## JackBike (25. Juli 2009)

Aladdin84 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter mit 98% Regenwahrscheinlochkeit willst du fahren?
> 
> Ich hoffe für dich, dass es im Laufe des Tages noch besser wird



Jepp... 

Ich mach mal ein Vorher - Nachher Bild mit dem fon. 

Sauber und Dreckschwein...


----------



## Deleted 66508 (25. Juli 2009)

Du bist ja schnell!!

Okay, bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## JackBike (25. Juli 2009)

Und ich auf die Strecke^^ 

Hab schon ne Plane bereitgelegt, damit mein Auto nicht den ganzen Dreck abbekommt.

Schaunmama...


----------



## Schwermer (25. Juli 2009)

Also wenn das Wetter ******** is, werd ich wohl nicht meine 3 Millionen teure Bikes durch den Dreck prügeln... welch Schande! 

Mit morgen müssen wa ma gucken...! Ich weiss noch nicht wie fit ich da nach dem Geburtstach bin... könnte nach hinten losgehen heut abend. 
Aber mal gucken...

Also bis denn...


----------



## JackBike (25. Juli 2009)

KK,
hf beim Geburtstag.
Ich fahr jetzt los.


----------



## Schwermer (30. Juli 2009)

Wasn nu los hier?!

Wenn das Wetter morgen gut is, wollt ich ne Runde durch Stade rocken...! Jemand Lust mitzukommen?! 

Wenn ja... denn mal melden hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackBike (31. Juli 2009)

Schwermer schrieb:


> Wasn nu los hier?!
> 
> Wenn das Wetter morgen gut is, wollt ich ne Runde durch Stade rocken...! Jemand Lust mitzukommen?!
> 
> Wenn ja... denn mal melden hier...



Mist meine Antwort ist nicht vom Fon übertragen worden.
Daher jetzt in kürze. 

Ich bin morgen leider net da. 
Sonst wär ich definitiv dabei. 

Ich fahre idR jeden Abend ab ca 19ooh o. 20ooh. 
Evtl bin ich Sonntag Nachmittag oder abends dabei. 

MfG, Jack

EDIT:
Hab früh Schluss.
Is wer ab 1530h dabei?


----------



## Schwermer (3. August 2009)

So Mädels...!!!!!

Schnauze voll hier... so wird das ja nie was mit der Kommunikation... kannste doch alles voll inne Tonne treten... 

Also... wenn jemand Bock auf Biken hat... 0175-5900450

Sitzen ja nicht immer alle durchgehend am PC und warten bis jemand schreibt...

Also bis denne...


----------



## JackBike (9. August 2009)

Schwermer schrieb:


> So Mädels...!!!!!
> Also... wenn jemand Bock auf Biken hat... 0175-5900450
> 
> Sitzen ja nicht immer alle durchgehend am PC und warten bis jemand schreibt...
> Also bis denne...



War ne gute Idee mit der Nummer. 
Biken war auch top.
Gerne wieder. Würd mich auch unverbindlich zur nächsten SKF in Stade anmelden
Nuja.. und wär ziemlich passig, wenn wir ca zwei abende unter der Woche generell Biken könnten. Ob touren oder Skills soll mir egal sein.

So dann will ich mal die Geschichte vom Jack und dem Sattel loswerden...

Wer ihn schon mal gesehen hat, weiß das ist kein Sattel, sondern ein Zustand. Für alle, die ihn nicht kennen mal ein Bild.






Fährt sich ziemlich bescheiden und sieht auch so aus.
Also denkt sich der Jack ein neuer Sattel muss her.
In etwas so einer hier...




Der ist neu, schaut gut aus und sitzt sich super.

Um verschiedene Sattel zu testen, hatte ich diverse Räder probe gefahren.
Ich war ja mind. 5h im Bikeladen...
Bei den Fahrten ist mir ebenso aufgefallen, dass nicht nur der Sattel sondern die Bikes sich bedeutend besser fahren lassen als mein geliebter Magura-HS22-Raceline-Baukasten.

z.B: das hier




was zufällig den oben gezeigten Sattel hat 

Nuja nach einigem hin und her diverser Probesattelfahrten auf Fullys und Hardtails war der Unterschied zu meinem alten Sattel samt drumherum im Vergleich zu dem o.g. Specialized so groß, dass ich nicht anders konnte mir den neuen Sattel zu kaufen und das drumherum eben gleich mit. 

Da Biken so viel Spaß macht und ich mich mit meinem Bike verbunden fühlen muss....
...habe ich das gleich mal getan...





Bein ist i.O.
Weiter gehts!


----------



## Deleted 66508 (12. August 2009)

hi jack!
bin auch mal endlich wieder hier!
hasts vorletztes we ja leider doch nicht mehr nach zeven geschafft, was?
war richtig gut, bis auf meinen sturz auf der bmx strecke. hab mir aber anscheinend nur einen zeh ein wenig verstaucht.
hier ein foto von meinem sturz(leider sieht man nicht viel davon ; ):





bist du diesen sonntag wieder da? wir werden wahrscheinlich wieder hin fahren.

aaaber: erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem neuen gefährt!
wo hast du dir das gekauft? in hh?
sieht gut aus, und fährt sich bestimmt auch so...

und gute besserung an deine wade

gruß


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. August 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Da Biken so viel Spaß macht und ich mich mit meinem Bike verbunden fühlen muss....
> ...habe ich das gleich mal getan...


 
Wie pfleg ich immer so schön zu sagen (insbesondere bei Bärentatzen der alten Schule): Die Dinger hinterlassen nen bleibenden Eindruck 

Glückwunsch zu deinem Neuerwerb, schönes Ding! ich wird's ja sicher bald ma live sehn

Gruß aus Zeven
Jan

PS: @Aladin: Gib's den Sprung auch noch in größerer Auflösung; sowas bekommen wir in 26" ja eher selten auf der BMX- Bahn zu sehn.


----------



## Deleted 66508 (13. August 2009)

habs nochmal in größer in mein fotoalbum geladen.

gruß


----------



## JackBike (14. August 2009)

Moin Jungs,
bin wieder zurück.

Lüneburg war super.
Hab eine geniale Tour hinter mir.
Ihr macht Euch kein Bild, wie gut man da fahren kann...

Nuja ich hätte definitiv auch Lust am Sonntag nach Zeven zu düsen.
Wer fährt denn alles und wie viele Autos werden gebraucht?
Ich nehme maximal eine Person mit.

Derzeit habe ich extrem Muskelkater, da zum biken noch diverse andere Aktivitäten dazugekommen sind.
Mal sehen was morgen ist.

Ich denke aber, dass ich Sonntag dabei bin.
Wann solls denn eigentlich los gehen?

Übrigens war der Postbote auch bei mir da und ich hab nun ein Trikot.


----------



## Deleted 66508 (15. August 2009)

Hi!
Warst du die Woche über in Lüneburg, oder nur einen Tag?

Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit meinen zwei Leuten hin und wir packen unsere Bikes auf nen Anhänger. Da ist aber leider kein Platz mehr drauf wenn wir drei Bikes drauf haben, sonst hätte ich dir angeboten, dass du vll mit uns fahren kannst.

Ich denke mal, dass wir hier um ca. 12 losfahren werden.

Was für ein Trikot hast du dir bestellt? Wie sieht das aus?


----------



## JackBike (15. August 2009)

Mist hatte schon wieder meine Antwort weggeklickt.
Also von vorne.

Ich war die ganze Woche über in Lüneburg.
Mein Trikot siehst du sicher morgen oder unter meinen pics.

Sofern ich morgen nicht noch wie eine Ente watschele und meine Beine sich einigermaßen erholt haben, bin ich dabei...
und...
...*ich hätte nen Platz frei!*
Weiß nur noch net genau wanns bei mir losgehen soll.
Wie lange wollt Ihr morgen fahren?

Ich hab bis eben noch ein paar Änderungen an meinem neuen Bike geplant aud schon wieder Teile bestellt.
Man man... zum Glück tune ich keine Autos sondern bastle nur etwas am Bike herum damit es meinen Vorstellungen entspricht und nicht mehr zu 100% Stangenware ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 66508 (15. August 2009)

*g* gerade mal neu gekauft das Bike und schon schraubst du dran rum  

Also letztes Mal waren wir so ca. 2 oder 3 Stunden da und sind die meiste Zeit auf der BMX-Strecke gefahren.


----------



## JackBike (15. August 2009)

Hehe...
Bei Interesse poste ich mal die neuen Teile...
Dauert noch etwas, da nicht alles auf Lager. 

Ich suche noch gute Tatzen...


----------



## Deleted 66508 (15. August 2009)

.. na dann erzähl mal, was du so neues bestellt hast.


----------



## JackBike (15. August 2009)

nuja ich brauche dringen paar neue schnellspanner 





dazu den passenden sattelspanner





und weil es so schön ist noch ein kleines detail für die sram x0





soo... und das was ich wirklich brauchte, weil mein teil ziemlich häßlich ist und dieser meinen Vorstellungen entspricht...





auf meinem hinterrad fahre ich derzeit noch tubeless, vorne hats mir nicht stand gehalten 

auf hoffentlich morgen...


----------



## xoitex (16. August 2009)

echt eine lustige "Sachen" mit "Tubeless".
Ich war gestern in HH kleine Fahrrad Messe und Rennen, waren echt geile bikes....dabei


----------



## JackBike (16. August 2009)

xoitex schrieb:


> echt eine lustige "Sachen" mit "Tubeless".
> Ich war gestern in HH kleine Fahrrad Messe und Rennen, waren echt geile bikes....dabei



Jepp und THX 4 Help.
Und für die anderen...werfindetdenschlauch?





den anderen Schlauch hab ich dabei...
willst noch mit nach Zeven? 
in ca 35 min gehts los..

hier noch kleines Pic von meinem Trikot...
...dem Tattoo  und den Handschuhen
hab auch die Fotogalerie erweitert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Algeciras (16. August 2009)

Moin Leute,
ich ziehe gerade von aachen zurück nach hamburg und fang in harburg an zu arbeiten. tja harburger berge sind nicht die eifel, aber ich glaub da gibt es auch den ein oder anderen trail. ab september wollte ich mal loslegen, da z. Zt mein bike noch in aachen steht. hat irgend wer mal lust mich in die geheimnisse der harburger berge ein zu weihen? 

grüße
jo


----------



## JackBike (17. August 2009)

Ich hab endlich optimale Pedale gefunden.
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...




Ich find die soo geil die Teile... 
...aber ich hab leide keine 449,- EURO dafür über 
warum ist bloß immer alles so teuer was mir gefällt? 

muss ich wohl andere wählen und im Unglück leben...
...hab schon welche ins Auge gefasst, aber mit dem Wissen, dass es die Reset High End Pedal Titan Achse gibt werd ich wohl net mehr ruhig schlafen können.




Algeciras schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich ziehe gerade von aachen zurück nach hamburg und fang in harburg an zu arbeiten. tja harburger berge sind nicht die eifel, aber ich glaub da gibt es auch den ein oder anderen trail. ab september wollte ich mal loslegen, da z. Zt mein bike noch in aachen steht. hat irgend wer mal lust mich in die geheimnisse der harburger berge ein zu weihen?
> 
> grüße
> jo




Moin,
nett die Carol... 

Was die HaBe's angeht... da war denk ich noch keiner von uns da. 
Ich würd ja auch gern mal hin.
Hat bis jetzt aber nicht gepasst.
Wenn du in Stade oder Zeven unterwegs bist, dann meld dich.
Können gerne mal ne Rund drehen.
MfG, Jack


----------



## xoitex (18. August 2009)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/atomlab-aircorp-flat-pedal.html
 nimm doch die


----------



## JackBike (18. August 2009)

Ich mag keine Platformpedale, das ist mein Problem.
Die schauen aber recht nett aus.


Aber ich werde nicht mit anderen als den Reset Racing Pedal 1 Aluminium/Titan Käfigpedale glücklich.
Das is bei mir ne total besch... ...scheidene Krankheit. 
Ich muss die Dinger haben... irgendwie... muss ich halt... es führt kein weg daran vorbei.
evtl. hole ich mir zum Übergang die Notlösung
wobei die Alternative auch super wäre.
Wiegen beide zwischen 300 und 370 gramm.
Die Atomlab wiegen 500 glaub ich.

Hach... das ist schon nicht einfach.

In meinen Augen sind die Reset Nr. 1 Pedale eben Optimum für mich.
Daher wäre ich immer mit anderen unzufrieden.
Ich mag das Aussehen bei den vielen Plattformpedalen nicht so richtig.
Ewig habe ich mich durch den Pedaldschungel gewühlt und theoneandonly gefunden.

Weiß nur noch net, ob ich den Zwischenweg gehe, bis ich mir diesen Traum erfülle. Hatte mich auch hier mal drüber ausgelassen.

Das Leben ist eine Scheibe.
Die Erde ist rund und mein Schienenbein mag die Titanium-Pins von Reset.


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. August 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> evtl. hole ich mir zum Ãbergang die NotlÃ¶sung
> wobei die Alternative auch super wÃ¤re.
> Wiegen beide zwischen 300 und 370 gramm.


 
Die Alternative der NotlÃ¶sung hat doch auch was, zumal die NC 17 MGII TI wohl die leichtesten echten Flats sein dÃ¼rften. Kann man sehr gut mit leben, denk ich ma und wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich ne echte Alternative wenn ich Flats und gleichzeitig noch n bischen Gewichtstuning wollte.

Ne optisch "spektakulÃ¤re" Alternative sind sicherlich auch die Cdale Octopusse. (aber auch nich mein Ding)

Und dann weiÃt ja, gibs noch die Kult- Oldschool parts aus schon BMX- Zeiten:

original Shimano DX, original Suntour BÃ¤rentatze und auch die roten "baumstumpffesten", unkaputtbaren 636er DX von Shimano

Letztendlich wÃ¼rde ich aber an ein leichtes und optisch schÃ¶nes Hardtail keine allzu "klobigen" Pedale schrauben; das Thema steht auch noch beim Bike meiner Frau an und da hab ich ma die Wellgo Pedale W-71 ins Auge gefaÃt; relativ unspektakulÃ¤re aber edle Optik und Verarbeitung; die tragen nich so fett auf habn aber trotzdem guten Grip und dÃ¼rften, weil dann doch noch recht massiv, auch recht stabil sein.

Und stabil dÃ¼rfte ja vielleicht auch n Thema sein; es wÃ¤re sehr schade wenn nach 400â¬ Kaufpreis, 400â¬ totalverlust kommen wÃ¼rde, weil man irgentwo heftiger angeschlagen is und die ja optisch sehr geniale aber auch xtrem filigrane Konstruktion oder die filigrane TI- achse Schaden nehmen wÃ¼rden.

Ne, bei meiner Fahrweise dÃ¼rften die wohl nur aufn Show-Bike was anner Wand hÃ¤ngt. Aber wenn man erstma ne Entscheidung getroffen hat, dann sollte man es auch machen!

GruÃ

Jan


----------



## Deleted 66508 (19. August 2009)

Das sind ja mal krasse Pedale, Jack! 
Und der Preis ist auch ganz schön fürstlich...!
Mir wär das ja ein bisschen zu teuer


----------



## JackBike (19. August 2009)

Ersteinmal danke für die Glückwünsche zum neuen Bike. 
Hatte es ganz vergessen.



			
				Jansports_Z schrieb:
			
		

> Letztendlich würde ich aber an ein leichtes und optisch schönes Hardtail keine allzu "klobigen" Pedale schrauben;


Jepp sehe ich genau so, deswegen die lange Suche.



			
				Aladdin schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind ja mal krasse Pedale, Jack!
> Und der Preis ist auch ganz schön fürstlich...!


Ja krasse Pedale. Der Preis war auch echt das letzte, was ich davon gesehen hab. Hatte ich an anderre Stelle bereits erwähnt.
Mein Herz hörte für einen Moment auf zu schlagen. 
Ich hab wirklich sehr viel darüber nachgedacht und mir diverse Möglichkeiten durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

Nuja die Teile werden irgendwann an mein Rad geschraubt.
Da führt jetzt kein Weg mehr dran vorbei.

Erstmal aber die andere Lieferung ^^
Vermutlich wird die morgen eintreffen...


----------



## Hardcoreracer (2. September 2009)

Hallo,

mein Bike ist nun fast fertig und ich suche in Stade noch ein paar MTBler zwecks Tour, Fachsimpeleien  etc.

Da wollte ich erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde werfen!!!!




Sascha


----------



## Schwermer (2. September 2009)

Jo....!!!

Das man gut! 

Ich fahre heute mit Max noch ne Runde! 19:30 bei der Bahnunterführung...! Da wo sich die Kugel dreht...! 

Also gib Gas!!!!!!!!

Fachsimpeln kommt denn von allein!

Mfg

Schwermer


----------



## xoitex (3. September 2009)

YEAAARRRR 45 KM/h mit meiner schüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackBike (3. September 2009)

Ab Do kommende Woche mach ich auch wieder mit^^


----------



## Schwermer (3. September 2009)

53,04 km/h

Gestern auf meinem Zaskar!!


----------



## JackBike (6. September 2009)

Schwermer schrieb:


> 53,04 km/h
> 
> Gestern auf meinem Zaskar!!



Sauber!
GZ..

Wo hast den Speed bekommen?


----------



## Schwermer (6. September 2009)

Ja hier bei mir auf die Strasse.... und ab.... denn leicht bergab und gas!

Und auf der Geraden waren es an dem Tag 47km/h in der Spitze!


----------



## JackBike (7. September 2009)

Schwermer schrieb:


> Ja hier bei mir auf die Strasse.... und ab.... denn leicht bergab und gas!
> 
> Und auf der Geraden waren es an dem Tag 47km/h in der Spitze!



Respekt!
Mal sehen, ob ich da mithalten kann. 

Mittwoch komme ich wieder in den Norden. 
Ab Do bin ich fit.


----------



## xoitex (7. September 2009)

ich muss erst mal warten bis mein neues bike fertig ist
so lange baustelle ....

oder Schwermer gibt mir eins zum rollen 

hab mir gestern bei ebay eine Bremse gekauft 

- Tektro Auriga Pro
- H.R./V.R. 203 Bremsscheibe


Gruß Max


----------



## JackBike (8. September 2009)

Was mit deinem alten Bike?

Hab jetzt auch wieder zwei in Stade stehen. 
Wobei mein altes erstmal bissl Pflege gebrauchen könnte. 

Fährt aber trotzdem geradeaus, links und rechts. 

Morgen wieder sieben bis acht Stunden Autofahrt :/
das bricht mich jetzt schon an. 

Bis dahinn...


----------



## xoitex (8. September 2009)

mein altes bekommt meine freundin... kauf ihr aber noch ein Trek rahmen 


vllt hat einer von euch ein geilen DH rahmen zu verkaufen


----------



## Schwermer (14. September 2009)

Da mein Zaskar nun aufgerüstet wird mit vielen neuen Teilen (Laufradsatz, Bremsen, Umwerfer) und ich eh noch Teile rumfliegen habe, werd ich wohl demnächst das 4te Bike zusammenstellen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xoitex (14. September 2009)

Naja deine RST ist ja jetzt weg .... ging aber der preis 

ich könnte vllt noch ein umwerfer für anett gebrauchen 
und deine deore kubeln auch 

Gruß Max aka. "Max der RiesenVeteran"


----------



## Schwermer (14. September 2009)

Umwerfer sollte kein Problem sein...

Ist ein 31,8 Down Pull...glaub ich doch....

Welche Kurbeln willste haben???

Jo...RST Gabel hat sogar 30 Euro Gewinn gebracht!   
Die Artikelbeschreibung war aber ehrlich oder was meinst??????

Und es heisst:"Max der Riesenvaran" 

Also bis denne!!!

Bald ma wieder biken hier oder wat???


----------



## xoitex (14. September 2009)

Die deore hollowtech will ich 

jupp die beschreibung war ehrlich.. schrift war nur etwas groß 

hmm biken, gern wenn du mir ein bike gibst 

Gruß Max aka. Max der Riesenvaran


----------



## Schwermer (14. September 2009)

Oh haaaaaaaaa

Weiss nicht ob ich dir die Kurbeln geben kann...

Baue ja nun bald an meinem 4ten Bike... und es kann sein, dass wenn ich XT oder XTR Kurbeln fürs Zaskar bekomme, die Deore denn ans neue Projekt kommen... 

Weiss ich aber noch nicht...

Morgen is gut mit biken... da hab ich wohl zeit...!


----------



## JackBike (14. September 2009)

morgen wär ich sicher dabei...
simst mich an^^

mfg jack


----------



## Schwermer (14. September 2009)

Jau... ich melde mich sobald ich in Stade bin..! 

Und morgen abend gibt es die neuen Teile!  YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackBike (14. September 2009)

Schwermer schrieb:


> Jau... ich melde mich sobald ich in Stade bin..!



Ääähhhmmm Ehhhhh  nuja so issses... 

Wie gesagt, ich wär dabei


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. September 2009)

Schwermer schrieb:


> Und morgen abend gibt es die neuen Teile!  YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!



Hoffst Du...


----------



## Schwermer (14. September 2009)

Ja wenn Müller sich Mühe gibt, denn ja!


----------



## xoitex (15. September 2009)

also was nun bekomme ich ein bike zum fahren von dir

so bin arbeiten


----------



## Schwermer (15. September 2009)

Jau... das bekommen wir wohl hin!

Ruf mich mal an wenn du Feierabend hast!!!


----------



## Schwermer (21. September 2009)

Gestern hab ich 56,16km/h auf dem Zaskar geschafft!   

Liegt anne neuen XTR Teile würde ich man sagen...!


----------



## xoitex (22. September 2009)

es muss  du nase... ruf doch mal an wenn du fahren gehst ^^


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollt ma kurz die Gelegenheit nutzen, wenn gestattet, um auf unser kleines MTB- Trainingsrennen am 17.10.09 mit nem kleinem X-post hinzuweisen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=195

Is ja vielleicht für den ein oder andren hier von Interesse; danke
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß

Jan

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 

PS: @Jack: lass dichma überraschen wie mein "Einbaum" demnächst aussieht, und ich hatt noch ne nette Pedale für das Hardtail meiner Frau für kleines Geld in Apensen gefunden: Wellgo C-17; simpel, unspektakulär, aber nur 136 gr., not bad für n grundsolides Käfigpedal.


----------



## JackBike (5. Juni 2010)

Schwarzer Berg...
...da geht was!


----------



## Phyenx (16. Mai 2011)

Moin, ich spiele schon seit länger mit dem Gedanken mir ein MTB anzuschaffen. Aber was macht es für ein Sinn mir eins zu kaufen, wenn hier in Stade und Umgebung kein Verein vorhanden ist. Ich bin erst 13, und würde echt gerne mit dem Mountainbiking anfangen, aber alleine ist das langweilig. Wisst ihr ob hier irgendwo ein Verein ist? Oder könnt ihr einen gründen ?
Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwermer (16. Mai 2011)

Moin! 
Wenn du bock zum biken hast, meld dich einfach mal bei mir. Denn kommst bei der nächsten runde mal mit...
Email: [email protected]

Bis denne...


----------



## Phyenx (16. Mai 2011)

Es gibt aslo doch ein Art Bike_ Club . Und es ist egal das ich erst 13, fast 14, bin? Was genau machste denn? Ich habe bisher noch kein gutes MTB, nur eins mit Trommelbremsen  Ist das schlimm? Wie alt sind denn die Leute dort so im Durchschnitt?  

Danke für die schelle Antwort


----------



## Schwermer (16. Mai 2011)

Die Leute sind zwischen 19 und 30. Sind alle zusammen so 5-6 die regelmäßig fahren. In Stade...um Stade... Oder halt auch mal ausserhalb von Stade. Ballern durchs Gelände...machen Touren bis so 60km... Oder eiern nur so rum und machen irgendwelchen Trickserein... Je nach dem wie die Stimmung ist. Also sehr bunt gemischt alles... N vernünftiges bike sollte man aber in jedem Fall haben. Das alter ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sooo wichtig... Spaß steht an erster Stelle...


----------



## Phyenx (16. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch gut  Ja, ich weiß, ich hol mir auch auf jeden fall ein vernünftiges bike. braucht man ein fully oder ist hardtail auch okay?


----------



## billabengt (22. Mai 2011)

sind einige rampen aufm schwarzen berg dazu gekommen!  ich hab aber schon seit ewigkeiten niemanden mehr aufm berg rumdüsen sehen! wo seid ihr denn alle?


----------



## billabengt (22. Mai 2011)

Phyenx schrieb:


> Das ist doch gut  Ja, ich weiß, ich hol mir auch auf jeden fall ein vernünftiges bike. braucht man ein fully oder ist hardtail auch okay?



ich denke ein hardtail dürfte hier oben völlig ausreichen!


----------



## tomeffkaa (10. Mai 2012)

Moin,
ich hole den Thread mal hervor.
Bin inzwischen nichtmeht in Stade zuhaus, aber nur 2 Radstunden Richtung Bremen verzogen. 
Komme auch regelmässig nach Stade.
Fährt denn nach dem Parkhausbau niemand mehr am BlackHill?

Naja, der Sommer kommt, dann werd ich sehen. Kann halt nicht soo oft da sein.
Dennoch allen eine gute, gesunde Bikesaison 2012


----------



## billabengt (10. Mai 2012)

Moin moin!
Doch, momentan sind einige zu fiinden die sich daran erfreuen den schwarzen berg runter zu heizen und durch die gegend zu hüpfen. Es sind auch schon einige ausgebaute rampen da. Ich persönlich würde auch gerne fahren, kann aber momentan aufgrund einer rückenverletzung die ich mir beim skifahren zugezogen habe nicht. 
Lg


----------



## JackBike (7. Juli 2012)

moin,
wann fahrt ihr denn so?

bin derzeit nur gelegentlich da und hab noch keinen gesehen...

EDIT:
ausser grad eben 


@tom
nette radsammlung,
is das eine ein trial?
ist schwarz und hat so dicke reifen hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomeffkaa (10. Juli 2012)

Moin JackBike,
nein, das Bike mit dem dicken HR ist ein DH Hardtail. Ein Keewee Progressor aus Neuseeland. Schwer und solide. Ist inzwischen fertig mit 24x3.0" hinten.
Ich habe aber ein Monty 230 UrbanTrial... Allerdings bin ich nichtmehr fit genug zum trixxen. Werde das Rad wohl zum Verkauf anbieten.

Zum Biken am Schwarzen Berg komme ich in den nächsten Wochen leider nicht. Zuviel um die Ohren...und ich wohne ja nichtmehr um die Ecke...

Gruss nach Stade und viel Spass beim Biken allerseits


----------



## Trailboon (21. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich bin neu hier und suche nette Leute zum Biken.
Ich bin Einsteiger im MTB Bereich, als aktiver Sportler scheue mich aber nicht davor mit erfahrenen Leuten Touren zu fahren. So wie ich das hier im Thread lese habt ihr wohl schon eine lockere Gruppe am Start. Was genau macht ihr? Wie regelmäßig fahrt ihr?Nur Downhill und jumpen wäre nix für mich. Mein Rad ist ein Canyon Nerve XC 7.0
Würde mich freuen wenn man demnächst mal zusammen fahren könnte. Harburger Berge,Nightrides oder vll. den ein oder anderen Wettkampf?! Bin da offen. Letzte Frage: fahren einige von euch im Verein MTB, z.B. Harsefeld, Buxtehude oder Stade?


----------



## ArneBike (5. August 2012)

hey jack , bin ich der den du grad getroffen hast .. : - D


----------



## ArneBike (5. August 2012)

Jack wir müssen mal ein Wettkampf mit mehreren machen und dann die Zeit messen : D


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. August 2012)

billabengt schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Doch, momentan sind einige zu fiinden die sich daran erfreuen den schwarzen berg runter zu heizen und durch die gegend zu hüpfen. Es sind auch schon einige ausgebaute rampen da. Ich persönlich würde auch gerne fahren, kann aber momentan aufgrund einer rückenverletzung die ich mir beim skifahren zugezogen habe nicht.
> Lg



so sprechet freunde,...
dachte stade hätte keine biker die bock auf "rocken" statt auf tour haben.
ich komme aus hemmoor arbeite aber in stade,man kann ja ma eben  auf nen ritt bescheid sagen,schmeiss den bock inn kombi,und ab gehts.....
und auf rampenbau hab ich sowieso bock.....


----------



## gazza-loddi (8. August 2012)

geht ja fürchterlich zur sache...also doch zuhause droppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. August 2012)

In Stade geht wohl iwie nicht soviel, versuchs doch mal eher in den Harburger Bergen, da haste mehr Fun...


----------



## ArneBike (9. August 2012)

in Stade geht viel man muss es bloß was machen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. August 2012)

gut,...ich werd mich im wald alleine umsehen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. August 2012)

ArneBike schrieb:


> Jack wir müssen mal ein Wettkampf mit mehreren machen und dann die Zeit messen : D



Könnt ihr haben

In Zeven gibs ja auch dieses Jahr wieder "Bunker Challenge"

Gruß
aus Zeven

Jan


----------



## P.Dahl (21. August 2012)

Jemand aus Buxtehude hier unterwegs?


----------



## ArneBike (26. August 2012)

ich


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. September 2012)

wer von euch fährt das weisse bergamont enduro in stade?


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. September 2012)

und wer das rotwild mit fox forke...

ebenso das camouflage bergamont fully`?


----------



## gazza-loddi (2. November 2012)

meine fresse .....lass stecken,ich find´s selber raus...


----------



## PhatBiker (13. November 2012)

scheint ja tote hose zu sein . . . Wenn das Wetter schlechter wird zieht es die meisten wie eine Katze hinter den Offen.

Wir sind immer im Wäldchen . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynanik (14. November 2012)

iwie sehe ich nie einen beim Biken  Sind also schon ab und an mal unterwegs, Citybiken, Schwarzen Berg, Stadeum, BBS


----------



## Hardcoreracer (28. August 2013)

Und noch ein Biker aus Stade!!!!

Hi Kollegen! 

Ist noch Jemand da und aktiv?
Gruß


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. August 2013)

hallo biker aus stade....


----------



## Schwermer (28. August 2013)

Was hier los?


----------



## Hardcoreracer (28. August 2013)

Ich suche ein paar Gleichgesinnte um mal durch nen Wald zu brechen. Ehrlich gesagt fahre ich gleich meine 13km runde ca 30 min Wald und Wiese, bischen Straße Nähe Wiepenkathen schwinge. 
Hat jemand Bock?


----------



## Schwermer (28. August 2013)

Bin noch bei der Arbeit... Sonst evtl mal ja...


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. August 2013)

am sonntag soll an dem ehemaligen bikeladen der jetzt das radhaus ist ein b iker flohmarkt sein...???weiss wer was....?
suche nen 25,4 lenker mit vorbau...allerdings darf es gernen Downhilltauglich sein und RETRO um 2000....
ebenso 105er oder altes xt schaltwerk......


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. August 2013)

...und überhaupt...wer fährt das blaue(?)cube hardtail


----------



## HorrorAmeise (29. August 2013)

Moin Leute, habt ihr denn am schwarzen Berg, irgendwas gebuddelt? Wohne mittlerweile in Jork für DH bleibt bei uns ja nur der Harz und Enduro fahre ich in den Harburger Bergen. Wäre ja lustig auch mal in Stade zu biken. Geht da denn was, oder ist der Thread down?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (29. August 2013)

mässig.
ich hfahr mit meinem neffen nächstes wo-ende in den harz ,schulenburg und braunlage verunsichern....hat wer bock?


----------



## Mathies (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es noch immer Mountainbiker die den schwarzen Berg nutzen?
Mein Freund (14) und ich (15) sind Anfänger und fänden es cool wenn uns jemand die Strecken am schwarzen Berg näher zeigen könnte.


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. Mai 2016)

der Stader an sich antwortet nicht gern sofort ,hab ich gemerkt....
ich komm zwar aus hemmoor,aber gegen nen Ritt hab ich nie was einzuwenden,werden das terminlich aber sicher nicht mal eben schaffen,...würde meinen Neffen (16) sonnst auch einpacken


----------



## Majofi (7. Juni 2016)

Es währe schön wenn jemand vllt am Anfang der Schulferien (Donnerstag in 2 Wochen) zum Schwarzen Berg kommen kann, um uns etwas zu zeigen, und uns Tipps zu geben.
LG 
Mathies
(Bin der selbe nur mit neuem ACC)


----------



## Timbo87 (20. August 2016)

Hallo,

Bin neu hier im Forum und auch recht neu auf dem Bike  Der Schwarze-Berg ist allerdings ziemlich langweilig, wie eigentlich der rest hier in Stade auch  War nun 2 mal in den Harburger Bergen (Easy mit dem Bike im Zug zu erreichen), dort kann man schon schoene strecken bzw Trails finden.

Habe nun auch schon ein paar mal gelesen das es im Neukloster Forst auch schon Spassige Stellen gibt, da wollte ich demnaechst mal hin gucken


----------



## gazza-loddi (26. August 2016)

neukloster direkt am Imbiss parkplatz immer grade aus,da sind nette abbruch kanten und Mauern...Droppen üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YanMar (16. Februar 2018)

@Timbo87 als falls du jetzt noch Bock hättest, wir haben am schwarzen Berg ein paar neue Trails gebaut und haben eine Whatsapp Gruppe mit 54 Mann.


----------

